# [Automator] déplacer un dossier



## Jetsurfer (26 Août 2010)

Salut les As,

je cherche un moyen pour déplacer un dossier dont la date de création ou de modification est plus âgée de x jours ( ou heures ) dans un autre dossier.
Une soluce AppleScript est également acceptée si Automator ne parvient pas à le faire.

Merci pour aide.

@+,
Thierry


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici le script AppleScript

```
set Dossier_source to choose folder with prompt "Sélectionnez le dossier source"
set Dossier_de_Destination to choose folder with prompt "Sélectionnez le dossier de destination"

set la_date to (current date) - (8 * days) -- 8 jours de moins que maintenant

-- pour les heures
--set la_date to (current date) - (8 * hours) -- 8 heures de moins que maintenant

tell application "Finder"
	-- si c'est la date de modification : remplace creation date par modification date
	move (folders of Dossier_source whose creation date < la_date) to Dossier_de_Destination without replacing
end tell
```

il déplace les dossiers dans un autre selon la date de création.

Il ne déplacera rien si un dossier existe déjà dans le dossier de destination.
sinon, mets with replacing au lieu de without replacing


----------



## Jetsurfer (3 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------

